

How to Crunch Your Resume for Optimum Appeal to Automatic Tracking Systems - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/246678/How-to-Crunch-Your-Resume-for-Optimum-Appeal-to-Automatic-Tracking-Systems

======
BryantD
Quotes from the article:

"The problem with PDFs, of course, is that they represent text as images,
which glitches when going through rendering."

"Lesson learned: Use Word or another open format, not PDF."

The conclusions (don't rely on online applications) are correct but man.

